# Post your French bikes here



## Dave Hickey

Moderators note: We are creating these threads for those that want to view bikes from a particular country...

This does not mean you cannot start a new thread with a picture of your favorite bike...


We're a lose bunch here and consider all vintage bikes special...Consider this thread a one stop shop of French bikes


----------



## Dave Hickey

LOOK 753 La Vie Claire


----------



## Dave Hickey

Vitus 979.. I really regret selling this bike


----------



## Dave Hickey

Gitane...


----------



## stelvio1925

*Suspected Peugeot*


----------



## fast ferd

My old Gitane Super Corsa from '71. Come to think of it, I bought it exactly forty years ago this month. Boy, was my mom upset! "You paid how much for that?!!!"


----------



## moschika

*my UE-8 commuter*

here is my peugeot.


----------



## BlueDevil63

'72 Motobecane Le Champion










'75 Motobecane Grand Jubile










'70 Peugeot PX10E with custom paint


----------



## nailtrail

wish i knew how to post pics...lol


----------



## LejeuneCdM

You want French bikes.....you don't have to twist my arm.

1972 Lejeune Champion du Monde









ca 1971 Lejeune Pro. I have owned this 39 years.









ca 1969 Lejeune Champ du Monde 









Carre built Lejeune pista









Peugeot UE-18...not mine, but I am its caretaker. She bought it new in Europe.









ca 1975 Motobecane Champion Team


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Forgot to share this...


----------



## fast ferd

*Holy Frog, Batman!*



LejeuneCdM said:


> You want French bikes.....you don't have to twist my arm.
> 
> ]


You got quite the stable o' frenchies. That '69 is definitely not your size, pal, and looks more suited for me. Send to me and I'll pay the shipping.

Where in the world did you come up with your RBR screen name? I cannot figure out the connection.


----------



## T0mi

I won a few local championships with my red Lejeune track bike in the late 90s very similar to yours. The bike was probably 25 years old and some of my opponents were riding Corima pumas. This mix of old and new tech was refreshing. We don't see many racers on old steel frame anymore.


----------



## Heinz Heizer

Thats lovely. Are those all your bikes?


----------



## Mapei

I'm sure you've heard it before but Lejeunes are busting out all over. Always loved those bikes. I dig those forks.


----------



## LejeuneCdM

fast ferd said:


> You got quite the stable o' frenchies. That '69 is definitely not your size, pal, and looks more suited for me. Send to me and I'll pay the shipping.
> 
> Where in the world did you come up with your RBR screen name? I cannot figure out the connection.


Back in the day, you got fitted with the biggest frame you could ride and not crush the boys. The chrome bike would be considered correct size for me now.


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Heinz Heizer said:


> Thats lovely. Are those all your bikes?


All except the Pug, which belongs to a retired Army Major across the street. I fixed it up for her when she watched our Dachs while we were on vacation.


----------



## orbeamike

I only have one: Haral Chambery, but definitely the coolest bike I own:


----------



## Heinz Heizer

orbeamike said:


> I only have one: Haral Chambery, but definitely the coolest bike I own:


That is cool.


----------



## rcnute

Mercier 300. Wish I still had it.


----------



## RagbraiNewB

They said I was daft to restore a UO-8, but I did it anyway!


----------



## rcnute

Best looking UO-8 ever! How does it ride?


----------



## fast ferd

*Yeah, no kidding.*



rcnute said:


> Best looking UO-8 ever! How does it ride?


And no "my nuts are numb as hell" Unicanitor saddle! Improved elsewhere, too, with the nice stem and bar tape. Extra points if both derailleurs are the base Simplex. Although the OP is a little embarrassed to show them!


----------



## RagbraiNewB

Simplex, yes, but still a few kinks to work out. They shift, but they don't stay shifted. Maybe my levers don't have enough friction. 

It rolls very well, but I haven't gone on any long rides yet, not until I figure out what it is that I don't understand about friction shifters and/or derailleurs. Also, one of the pedals seems a little bent, so that would get old after a few miles, too.

And looking for some blonde-wood fenders that will fit under the Mafac Racers


----------



## moschika

RagbraiNewB said:


> Simplex, yes, but still a few kinks to work out. They shift, but they don't stay shifted. Maybe my levers don't have enough friction.
> 
> It rolls very well, but I haven't gone on any long rides yet, not until I figure out what it is that I don't understand about friction shifters and/or derailleurs. Also, one of the pedals seems a little bent, so that would get old after a few miles, too.
> 
> And looking for some blonde-wood fenders that will fit under the Mafac Racers


make sure the bolt holding the shifter in place is tight enough. 

that is the cleanest UO-8 i've ever seen. and i thought i was putting in a lot on my UE-8!


----------



## Heinz Heizer

My 1981 Motobécane Profil3 (oval tubing)


----------



## Heinz Heizer

My Motobécane Aluline (Vitus 979)


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Heinz Heizer said:


> My Motobécane Aluline (Vitus 979)


Sharp. Like the color.


----------



## Heinz Heizer

Thank you. But I think the Profil3 is sharp. The Vitus is round...

My "daily driver", another Profil3


----------



## ru4_nyy

Dave Hickey said:


> LOOK 753 La Vie Claire


I like the looks of this bad boy


----------



## ru4_nyy

i put new kool stop salmons on my mafac racers. they squeal like crazy. anyone know how to make it stop? is there a certain angle they need to be at?


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Toe them in slightly, that is the front part of the pad contact the rim before the rear. Make sure the rims are clean. Make sure the pads contact the rim at the same time. MAFACs can be a PITA, but they do stop you.


----------



## RJohn

*Vitus 992*

I couldn't resist this thread. I have posted pics before of my 992 but here you go again. I bought it new in 1997 from Colorado Cyclist. A lot of bikes have come and gone over the years but this one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Heinz Heizer

Nice and rare 992. 
Actually,I am preparing a 979 for my wife. Her daily driver is...another Profil3...(sorry)


----------



## ru4_nyy

*Vita-Sprint, mid 1970s*

still here after all these years


----------



## Ed-B

LejeuneCdM said:


> Forgot to share this...


Is this Lejeune tandem rolling on 650B wheels?


----------



## LejeuneCdM

Ed-B said:


> Is this Lejeune tandem rolling on 650B wheels?


It is.


----------



## tandemer

Wonderful Lejeunes!
Hard to find information on LeJeune bikes. We bought a LeJeune tandem this year. It's labelled Bruegelmann, which was a big dealer here in germany in these times.

We really enjoy it


----------



## LejeuneCdM

tandemer said:


> Wonderful Lejeunes!
> Hard to find information on LeJeune bikes. We bought a LeJeune tandem this year. It's labelled Bruegelmann, which was a big dealer here in germany in these times.
> 
> We really enjoy it


That is a nice old tandem. Looks like 531 on the frame, like the TA triple. A clear cut above my tandem. How did you determine it was Lejeune?


----------



## tandemer

LejeuneCdM said:


> That is a nice old tandem. Looks like 531 on the frame, like the TA triple. A clear cut above my tandem. How did you determine it was Lejeune?


Thanks. Yes, 531, the fork as well.
It's mentioned on the original bill and somebody scanned me some pages from the Bruegelmann catalog of this year. 
Model 1004 is ours. TA triple was optional and I'm very thankful, that the original owner ordered that 

Is there some information about LeJeune available? Did they manufactured the tandems on their own, or was just labelling?


----------



## LejeuneCdM

tandemer said:


> Thanks. Yes, 531, the fork as well.
> It's mentioned on the original bill and somebody scanned me some pages from the Bruegelmann catalog of this year.
> Model 1004 is ours. TA triple was optional and I'm very thankful, that the original owner ordered that
> 
> Is there some information about LeJeune available? Did they manufactured the tandems on their own, or was just labelling?


Not a whole lot of info to be found. I have a couple of catalogs that I will scan the pertinent pages. One of the photos is the same as in your Bruegelmann catalog. They call it Tandem Course Compétition Américain, model 1003, as it has either 700c or 27 inch wheels vs 650B. However they do not mention 531 as the frame material or mention a triple as an option. That is probably what makes yours a 1004. As for manufacturing, I want to say they did both. Built their own and rebadged, but I cannot be sure. I know Follis built tandems for several different marques, but I do not know if Lejeune was one of them. I asked a friend of mine if he had more info. Will share that when he gets back to me.


----------



## tandemer

Very often the photos in the catalog are not up to date. Well, they have one photo to illustrate the 5 different models. 
But the description is perfectly matching and the bill clearly mentions a 1004 model as well as the price matches. 531 badges at several positions.

I agree, information on this bikes is rare. Here's another one, a friend of mine owns:
Tandem Lejeune 23.12.2010. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I guess, this one is a 1003. 

I would love to get some more information on LeJeune, Bernhard Carre and especially on their tandems.


----------



## LejeuneCdM

tandemer said:


> Very often the photos in the catalog are not up to date. Well, they have one photo to illustrate the 5 different models.
> But the description is perfectly matching and the bill clearly mentions a 1004 model as well as the price matches. 531 badges at several positions.
> 
> I agree, information on this bikes is rare. Here's another one, a friend of mine owns:
> Tandem Lejeune 23.12.2010. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> I guess, this one is a 1003.
> 
> I would love to get some more information on LeJeune, Bernhard Carre and especially on their tandems.


No argument from me on your bike. I have looked at your friend's bike many times. No one is really sure who made the tandems. As yours is 531, there is a chance it is a rebadged Follis. Seems Follis would not build with anything else. A distinct possibility for tandems was a company called CACEG - an abbreviation for "Cadres, ACcessoires En Gros" which roughly translates "frames, accessories, in bulk (wholesale) ". I have yet to see a confirmed built by Carré tandem. 

This is what I have for tandem in one of my catalogs. I am dating it about 1977 as there is a 753 Lejeune in the catalog.


----------



## bad gas

rcnute said:


> Mercier 300. Wish I still had it.


rcnute,
I agree with you. I still have mine. I'm riding it to determine if I will get back into the cycling hobby before updating with something newer, lighter.
Still a good bike, I bought mine used in 1978.


----------



## tandemer

Thanks a lot for the great scans!

All models (even the 1003) seem to have mountings in the back for a carrier. My one does not have those. I haven't seen a Follis of the same frame style so far?!


----------



## tandemer

Another french one - the mid 70ties Alan of my son:


----------



## Jeffh

I acquired this early seventies Gitane touring tandem a few months ago. nothing special about the frame tubing like the some of the other tandems listed here. The bike has 27 inch wheels with Suntour dérailleurs and Mavfac cantilever brakes.

The bike is stripped down right now for repaint. This will be a local around town bike for the wife and I when it's done.


----------



## greenspark

*1972 Peugeot PX-10 Unrestored, still in use, all original except tyres.*

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uM01h_sxkyrKbhH5S9vBsQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wWU8wkisch8/TqtrbbRqsQI/AAAAAAAAAAo/lIvniZlDz2s/s800/px10.jpg" height="523" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/wiki2cs/October282011?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">October 28, 2011</a></td></tr></table>

Looks better in the photograph. Over time, small rust spots have appeared. But rides fine. Light and fast.


----------



## ru4_nyy

those lejuene tandems are a hoot!


----------



## TWB8s

*Vitus 787*

I'd better get this up before I ship it to the new owner in Germany. I've had this frame since '88. I paid $100 for it including the Campy seat post. I haven't needed a bike that rides like a wet noodle in years so it's time to let it go. The German bought it for $200. With inflation I might have broke even if you include the happy miles on it.



> The aluminum 787 was designed in 1987. In 1989 the French celebrated their bicentennial so Vitus produced the 787 in red, white and blue. It's similar to the 979 which is unpainted and polished. It has a semi-hidden brake cable routing under the top tube. The bottom bracket is english threaded, but does have the chamfers for a Mavic cartridge bottom bracket. I faced the bottom bracket, head tube and fork when I bought it in 1989. It has a seat tube measuring 58cm (c/c) with a top tube measuring 56cm (c/c). I'm the only owner it has ever had. It takes a 25.4mm seat post. The fork is 1" threaded, steel steer tube and is uncut and though I ran a Dura Ace headset, I put spacers on so it could accept any Campagnolo with taller stack heights. It takes a clamp-on front deraileur. Previous front deraileurs have put enough pressure on the rather cheap french paint so there's a bare spot on the seat tube. If that bothers you you have two choices: spray some paint on it or leave it be. I chose to let it be. There is no corrosion or pocking of the aluminum anywhere on the frame. There are some scratches on the paint. It was used for racing and training, road and cyclocross, rain and shine but it shared my riding load with other bikes over the years so it has seen average use. Yes, I mentioned cyclocross. It has enough clearance in the fork and frame to run standard road brakes and 32mm 'cross tires. I used it as a back-up 'cross bike as recently as 2009. It is somewhat rare, but I doubt if it is collectable. I know of 2 others and they're in Dallas, Texas. One is my brother's and the other is a friend's.


----------



## Anixi

Just picked up a Peugeot. Can't post pictures yet, but, here are the specs:
Chromed bottom of forks and chainstays
Stronglight crankset and headset
Mafac "Racer" brakes
Simplex front derailleur, Shimano Eagle RD
Campy Record front and rear hubs
700c wheels
Serial number on a metal tag riveted to the bottom of the BB: 2537064
No idea what model or year!! As soon as I can get 5 posts, I'll be posting pictures. Any ideas?


----------



## quikrick1

*Mid 1970's Peugeot*

I posted a pic of this Peugeot in a different thread.. but anyway... Here is a very cool ride. The story is I found this at a yard sale, The guy was asking $20.00, I got him down to $15.00! It did need some TLC. I sold it a couple of years later.


----------



## riddentreasure

*How did I do for $239: vitus 979*

Long time reader, first time poster.
Paris sport Branded vitus 979 w/ campagnolo victory:
what can anyone tell me about the "Bador Compedtition"headset I have on the bike.
i'll post more pictures soon.


----------



## Mapei

riddentreasure -- that's a very beautiful bike.


----------



## EhGiOeS

*Re:Gitane*

The seller listed this as a Cinelli usual lousy picture. But he said full Campy. The people on
Bike Forums say Gitane. Full C Record Groupo dated 91 Cobalto Brakes 27.2 seat tube
68 mm BB shell 1.370x24. The rear brake cable runs in a groove on the bottom of the top
tube. Amy ideas? Ed


----------



## abarth




----------



## Heinz Heizer

riddentreasure said:


> Long time reader, first time poster.
> Paris sport Branded vitus 979 w/ campagnolo victory:
> what can anyone tell me about the "Bador Compedtition"headset I have on the bike.
> i'll post more pictures soon.


Fine bike with fine components!

I have the same headset on the vitus 979 of my woman:











more info here:

VeloBase.com - Component: Bador Competition


----------



## EhGiOeS

EhGiOeS said:


> The seller listed this as a Cinelli usual lousy picture. But he said full Campy. The people on
> Bike Forums say Gitane. Full C Record Groupo dated 91 Cobalto Brakes 27.2 seat tube
> 68 mm BB shell 1.370x24. The rear brake cable runs in a groove on the bottom of the top
> tube. Amy ideas? Ed


The bike is a custom built Gitane Team Professional. There is an almost identical frame
set on Velo Base. Ed


----------



## phbunyan

What year and model is my Peugeot. The following data: ser # 91065? missing digit under the bottom bracket, Suntour VX back derailleur, Mavic MA2 700C rims, Mallord 700 Professional hubs, Mallord Quick Release skewers, Stronglight Crankset, black drilled chainrings, 52/42, Campy front derailleur, Suntour shifters on welded posts, SR Japan SP-100AL pedals, Peugeot Mafac Centerpull brakes, SR Laprade seat post, SR Royal stem,ATAX Franco Italia D352 handlebars, Mafac France Aero hooded brake levers, Reynolds 531 frame, Reynolds 531 chromed forks, Campy decal below shifters, Super Competition painted on top tube. I don't know how to tell which Stronglight crankset is there. Thank You for any input.


----------



## RB1Pro

Dave Hickey said:


> Vitus 979.. I really regret selling this bike


Is this stainless steel or titanium? Looks fantastic!


----------



## RB1Pro

RagbraiNewB said:


> They said I was daft to restore a UO-8, but I did it anyway!


Love the style on this bike - fantastic!


----------



## kbeck

*Star France*

Can't post a image of my wifes star france yet


----------



## Reeve

these are very nice bikes.. 

I'll definitely get one of these in the near future.


----------



## davcruz

Here is my recently refurbished Peugeot PGN-10, it's a 1985 model. The bad is that it is too small for me, these seatposts are very hard to come by, it is a quill style seat post and I need about 2 cm more length than it has to offer. I am bummed, as I am crazy about this bike but I guess I will keep looking for my vintage steel ride a bit longer, the right one will turn up soon I suppose.


----------



## kbeck

Anyone have imfo on star france bikes, My wife bought her bike in the 70's mafic racing brakes (center pull) nervar cranks, mailard hubs, hurett shifters, duriford tubing, glue on tires. Frame is around 54cm and weighs 19 lbs near as I can tell. (bathroom scales) Thanks


----------



## johncaspian

*UO8, I think...*

Well, the dog needed surgery, so I sold my CAAD 8, and I've been without a road bike for a 6 months. I was itching for some road rides so I just picked up a late 70s (I think) Peugeot off of Craigslist. It looks great, and after replacing the front derailleur it rides great as well. 

A lot heavier than the Cannondale. That's for sure. 

I've been reading the forums for a while, but this is the first post. Once I'm allowed to post pics I'll put some up.


----------



## Pacer1

*Paint*



orbeamike said:


> I only have one: Haral Chambery, but definitely the coolest bike I own:


Man I love the paint on that.


----------



## Roger M

73ish Grand Touring










83 PSV 10










Latest project:
PR 10, maybe 1975 0r 1976? Shopping for the rest of it now.


----------



## Pacer1

Wow. Those are very nice. I love the classic look of the old bikes.


----------



## Bill Bikie

Dave Hickey said:


> Gitane...


I'd like to see an old Gitane with Mafac brakes and Simplex derailleurs.


----------



## andyfloyd

Here is my 1977 Peugeot px-10, all original except the Mavic MA40 wheelset and the Bontrager Race-Lite hardcase tyres. 45 bucks at a yardsale...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei

Batchen bike! Is that crank strong, light, or both?


----------



## andyfloyd

hahaha, strong and light. LOL


----------



## adamaitken39

*80s Bertin*

I rode this in France last year. Its Columbus tubing, and Stronglight cranks. Wheels are Mavic. It's a relaxing training rig!


----------



## adamaitken39

Sorry, shd have photographed it from drive side. Next time.
Adam


----------



## Pacer1

Wow very nice. Any more pictures of it?


----------



## adamaitken39

*Bertin*

Sorry, I thought I had taken more. I'll have to go back to our "holiday house" in France where it's parked. Unfortunately I live in Sydney!


----------



## LejeuneCdM

New addition to the stable. A Bernard Carré Vitus frame. Campagnolo build for now.


B.Carre 001 by CV6Enterprises, on Flickr


----------



## burkebarnes

Very nice collection


----------



## coreyrichards

Bonjour! I wanted to start out saying how much I love this thread! Some of these bikes are beyond gorgeous, and drooling over them just makes me want to get out and go for a ride!

I wanted to share my newest and first road bike purchase- a 1985(?) Peugeot PSN 10 Mont Cenis. I dont know a ton about them, so any additional info would be awesome. I picked it up on CL for $325, cleaned it up real good, and it rides absolutely beautifully to my amateur knowledge. Does this seem like a pretty fair deal? Seems to be mostly if not completely original.

From looking it over, it seems to have full Super Vitus 980 tubing, Campagnolo Victory gruppo except for the brakes- they're Modolo Speedys. Phillippe bars, Vetta saddle, Normandy Competition hubs and Mavic wheels. The saddle can be a bit rough after long rides, but I'm gonna give it a bit before I think about changing it.

Ive only been riding a hair under 3 weeks but have logged over 300 miles, commute every day to work, and have really built up my strength and stamina a good bit. Looking into organize rides as a possible next step.

Any cleaning or tuning tips would be greatly appreciated. I've been mostly riding my Belgium commuter to work but do save a good bit of time taking the Peugeot. Do you think itll stand up to riding daily through hot humid Florida?

Sorry for the lengthy post, but thanks for all the great info and eye candy- I look forward to hanging out a bit and learning more  and now the most important part... the pics!


photo 1 by cmr0385, on Flickr


photo 2 by cmr0385, on Flickr


photo 3 by cmr0385, on Flickr


----------



## Trower

Corey that is one killer bike!! That was a near top of the line bike for 85, they cut a few corners (Modolo brakes, clichers not tubies, generic seatpost.....minor stuff) to make it a little more adorable, but that is a really, really nice frame! I wouldn't take it commuting everyday if it were I, maybe on the "nice" days, and only if I could keep it inside. Enjoy it though that is a very nice bike and I am jealous you got such a good deal on it


----------



## Chombi

My 1985 Vitus Plus Carbone 7:








100% French except for "VITUS" pantographed ITM stem and Schwalbe Milano Tubular tires.
And my 1984 Peugeot PSV:








Close to 100% French in this pic too except for the Concor saddle, Cinelli 1A stem, ITM Europa bars and Vittoria Rally tubs which I already changed out to a Mavic stem and bar just a couple of weeks ago

Chombi


----------



## Chombi

tandemer said:


> Another french one - the mid 70ties Alan of my son:


Actually, Alans were made in Italy, although they might have supplied a couple of French manufacturers with their frames for rebranding. Not sure which one, but they could be Motobecane and/or Gitane. Maybe someone can confirm.

Chombi


----------



## toby1974

Very nice Bernard Carre... I have exactly the same frame which I bought in France recently and needs a full refurb... I'm currently having the whole frame re-chromed and then its going to be built up with a full Mavic SSC groupset. One question? How does the frame ride/feel? Lively?.

Regards,

Toby


----------



## adamaitken39

Love your bike Corey. I noticed your brake levers are quite high.Apart from that It looks like a fine rig.


----------



## zekgb

*My Vitus 979*

Have had this bike for a year now. It originally came with a Sante/600 group with downtube shifters. I've gradually replaced the components with fresher 600 components from ebay and craigslist, with the finishing touch being pristine ST6400 shifters replacing the last of the Sante gear. I've also switched out the clunky comfort saddle for a Specialized Romin and the mismatched Wolber/Mavic wheels that came with the bike for a set of NOS Miele/Ambrosio clinchers of about the same vintage. I have a pretty weird build with a longish torso and short legs, so the 130mm stem keeps me from being too cramped in the cockpit. All in all I love the bike and can't wait to hop on it every day.


----------



## adamaitken39

Hi I added more photos of the BERTIN. Not the Columbus AELLE tubing.


----------



## adamaitken39

Very elegant. About my size too!


----------



## SteveOz1

I just picked up the same frame of e-bay and can't really find too much info on it - where can I find out more about it - btw your looks good -:thumbsup:


----------



## EhGiOeS

*Re:gitane*



SteveOz1 said:


> I just picked up the same frame of e-bay and can't really find too much info on it - where can I find out more about it - btw your looks good -:thumbsup:


Hi
are you talking about the Gitane Team Pro? Some pictures please to [email protected]. Ed


----------



## SteveOz1

it is the same pearl white w blue / red / yellow panels as this bike - I don't know how to post pics!


----------



## SteveOz1

I'm attempting to upload images...


----------



## SteveOz1




----------



## SteveOz1

if multiple images appear forgive me cause I'm not totally sure how to upload images...


----------



## SteveOz1




----------



## EhGiOeS

*Re:Look*



SteveOz1 said:


>


Its a Look made by the ski people. Probably mid to late 1980's. I am sorry I don't know much about Look. The guy to talk to about French bikes is velosvintage.over-blog.com .
The site is in French but Google Translates does a very good job. His English is very
good to. He has an amazing collection. Great pictures. Hope this helps. Ed


----------



## apapage

I remember my friends riding Peugeot when new in the late 70s. Great bikes.


----------



## SteveOz1

vintage LOOK Bernard Hinault Limited edition REYNOLDS 753 road frame 21" 54 cm | eBay here's another Look Bernard Hinault on the 'bay...it's a 54 ctt which is a little small for me or else it would be resting next to my other one...


----------

